# Paint for the hull



## catmansteve (Jul 2, 2013)

Can any of you guys recommend a good paint for the bottom of my boat? I bump rocks a lot and have to beach the boat on gravel nearly every trip, so I'm looking for something with good abrasion resistant and will be less likely to chipoff. I'm not looking for an epoxy or anything high tech, I want something I can sand off pretty easily if I punch a hole in the boat and need to get it welded. Right now I'm looking at Rustoleum Topside, but I'm open to any suggestions as long as it's a non-epoxy I can roll on and I can get it in a navy gloss.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gator Glide G2. You can sand it off, weld your boat, re apply after it wears some etc. great product if you want something water based, easy to apply, fairly cheap and tried and true. Check ot out


----------

